# Finding Launderettes In France



## oilburner (Aug 15, 2018)

More than 2 weeks into our trip and the point is now coming where we could do with making some of the "to wash" pile back into "clean and wearable" again.

Near Fort-Mahon and Quend Plage tonight, but would ideally like to learn of an app or website that we can use to find launderettes in France, please...


----------



## Jo001 (Aug 15, 2018)

Maps.me lists laundries (and other useful things). If it helps there seems to be one at Le Grand Lac near the swimming pool and sports complexes off the D332.

Some supermarkets and places like the supermarket Drive stores have them outside so you can just park up and wait.


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 15, 2018)

Try using Google Maps to search in your area.

I have just tried 'laverie' and 'laundromat' which have returned some results.

Many supermarkets have outdoor automatic washers.

I note that in the UK these can be paid for using contactless card payment in some locations. It seems likely that the same will be possible in France.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 16, 2018)

Supermarket websites Carrefour, SuperU, E Lelcerc, Intermarche will tell you which stores have Laverie Automatique.

Example .......................    Intermarche Super, St Julien of Gourg, Florac         Florac

We use them regular, guaranteed parking, cheap fuel and cheap food whilst the washing is in the machine all in one place, what`s not to like about that    :dance:


----------



## witzend (Aug 16, 2018)

Been several threads asking this question some answers here How to find a laundrette in France


----------



## oilburner (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks everybody for the tips and advice. I've seen your comments coming in on email, and thus been able to use the advice, but not had 4G to get back on here and thank you until now.

In the end LAVERIE on MAPS.ME pointed us to one at Belle Dune (E6 to wash & E3 to dry) as nearest, which made my children very happy indeed as they wanted to use the huge water play complex there anyway.

In future though I shall be targeting my supermarket visits more carefully so as to do the laundry at the same time.

Thanks again.


----------

